# Will These Work



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

I found these while looking for some bubble bags. They seem to be made from the same material. Would these work for making bubble hash?

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-6-Nylon-Mesh-Filters-25-55-75-100-150-200-Micron_W0QQitemZ260293683677QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260293683677&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## daf (Oct 16, 2008)

yo bomb WAHT R BUBBKLE BAGS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

You make bubble hash with them.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey bomb, I changed the xx and the link still doesn't work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

Try now.


----------



## gmo (Oct 16, 2008)

BBP, the problem with those is that the whole outside is mesh.  You only want the water to drain out the bottom from what I understand.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

But is this the same material as the bubble bags? I might do a DIY Bubblebags if it is.


----------



## gmo (Oct 16, 2008)

Ya it should be the same stuff.  "Nylon mesh" is what is used for bubble bags, I can't comment on the quality of this stuff vs. the actual "bubble bags".  Personally, "I" would spend $20 more and get these hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-HASH-BAGS-4-BAGS-5-GALLON_W0QQitemZ320310109314QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320310109314&_trkparms=72%3A1234|39%3A2|66%3A4|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

I only need 3 bags for what I want to do. I can get three of those for $21. Thats a great deal on those bags but i'm just curious...and always wanting to be difficult.


----------



## gmo (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm...What 3 bag sizes are you lookin' for?  How much plant material are you wanting to process at a time?  You are right, at $21 thats a deal, but I am just not quite sure how you would make them DIY bags that really work worth a darn.  The problem is that 50 microns is so small that you cant just stretch the mesh over, say a bucket, unless you are very careful with your pouring.  That small of a hole will take a while to drain (think about holding a wash cloth under a running faucet, the water will run over the sides of the cloth if you aren't really careful and steady).  I would definetly be interested in how you are planning on doing this without it being more trouble then it is really worth.

Another thing that concerns me is that those all look to be the same strength.  In most bags made for making hash the highest bag will be a heavier duty "working bag", because this is the bag that the ice, water, and material start in and are stirred and beaten in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

> What 3 bag sizes are you lookin' for?


I wanted a 220, 100 and 75. I couldn't find a 220 so I went with a 200. I couldn't find a 75, as cheap, so I went with the 50. I ordered the 200, 100 and 50.





> The problem is that 50 microns is so small that you cant just stretch the mesh over, say a bucket, unless you are very careful with your pouring.


That BB kit you left a link for had a 20 micron. Is that just a useless bag?





> I would definetly be interested in how you are planning on doing this without it being more trouble then it is really worth.


If you can't tell...i've never made any before. I have the Ready Set Grow vid and it says to only get the 220 and 75. It also says something about a 45. I'll play with it until I figure something out. These are small anyway. Something like 7 inch at the top.





> Another thing that concerns me is that those all look to be the same strength.


I'll figure something out.


----------



## gmo (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey BBP.  I'm lookin forward to a DIY with these.  I haven't made hash before either and everything I am saying is from extensive first hand reading (waiting on this batch of buds to finish up so I can try my new set of bags :hubba.  To answer your question, the 20micron bag is not _useless_, but it won't be catching the most trichome heads either,but the strain has a lot to do with the size of the trichomes as well.  50micron will make a good end bag, this will most likely be your best grade of hash on that screen, but will also most likely be your least yielding screen (again, a lot of this is based on the size of the trichomes).  You will still have water in the bucket after the 50micron screen and that water WILL contain some trichomes that you will be unable to get with a 50micron, but it is most likely a negligable amount anyways.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2008)

I've done a lot of reading and video watching on it myself. I know the process and how to get different grades but i'm not going to be working with a lot here. I'm quite sure, just like most stuff, that there is a cheaper, just as effective way of doing it. If all else fails I can get the materiel in diff microns too and i'll just make something with that but i'm confident I can use these without too much trouble. Thanks for your input, it is much appreciated.


----------

